# A webcam related issue ..



## giprabu (Nov 8, 2010)

I have an i-Ball face2face 8.0 model webcam...

The problem is while recording videos, 

even a 4 min video clipping is of 100MB large @176x144..

if i change the resolution to 640x480, then the size exceeds to 700MB to 1GB.. (these values are while using the software that came bundled with the product)

I can record in two formats .avi and .wmv but both give the same result..



Help me to get ordinary result..


----------



## khmadhu (Nov 8, 2010)

try changing the encoding options..  like,  Divx,mp4 etc...


----------



## giprabu (Nov 8, 2010)

All i have is only the YUY2 compression method.

*img822.imageshack.us/img822/5116/weboc.jpg


and is mp4 a format or a codec ?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2010)

Try *Active Webcam *software...ur problem will be solved


----------



## giprabu (Nov 9, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Try *Active Webcam *software...ur problem will be solved



and yes... problem solved..
Thanks .. thanks.. thanks..


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2010)

Great


----------



## khmadhu (Nov 10, 2010)

good, to hear that..   i think u have not installed any codec in u r system, thats why u r  iball software is not showing other compression formats.


----------



## giprabu (Nov 10, 2010)

khmadhu said:


> good, to hear that..   i think u have not installed any codec in u r system, thats why u r  iball software is not showing other compression formats.



installed K-Lite codec pack but still no improvement with that proprietary s/w..

anyway thanks for suggestions dude..


----------

